# PTSD Help



## bigjb (Jun 10, 2015)

I just finished a run of Northern Lights from Peak Seeds BC and my wife who suffers from PTSD says it helps her more than any other strain she had tried before. Any of you find other strains that help with PTSD symptoms?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2015)

That is great that it helped your wife... Fabulous news.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2015)

Lots of good strains for PTSD,,so make sure she gets to taste a few others when ya can. Good to hear she is doing better with some NL.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2015)

That is so good.  It might be that any good indica will help her.  There is a lot of good information out there on different strains and their medicinal qualities.  This might be a good place to start.  https://www.leafly.com/start-exploring


----------



## bigjb (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks Y'all.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 1, 2015)

i use kc brains mango have have had good results from stons cannatonics jolly ranchers
most of all neuro feedback is the best treatment that i have found


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 1, 2015)

N.E.wguy said:


> i use kc brains mango have have had good results from stons cannatonics jolly ranchers
> most of all neuro feedback is the best treatment that i have found


 

Where have you been hiding?   :48:


----------

